# Loxley chapel Sheffield may 2016



## Lavino (May 16, 2016)

Was in the area with @dangle_angle and @woopashoopaa so thought we may aswell take a look. And what a absolute mess this small chapel is in. There is a graveyard that is totally overgrown with only the top visible. Not a lot to see here so I wouldn't bother going out of your way to visit.heres a bit of history and a few photos...

The Chapel was built in 1787 by the Rev Benjamin Greaves (the then curate of Bradfield) together with some of his associates. Shortly after its completion consecration was refused because builders would, for some unknown reason, not install an east-facing window. It was eventually sold at auction for the princely sum of £315 and so became an independent chapel. A decade later it started performing baptisms in 1799 and the first officer of the Titanic, Henry Tingle Wilde was apparently christened here. Notably a significant number of the 240 dead from the Great Sheffield Flood of 1864 are buried in the cemetery. This includes members the Armitage family, who tragically lost 12 of their number, including five children. Here's what the chapel looked like in the later 1800's:


----------



## smiler (May 16, 2016)

Whether by design or chance the brain dead have left the memorials alone, the chapel looks well trashed and couldn't have bin easy to photograph, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 16, 2016)

You did well with your shots considering the state of it.Thanks for showing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 17, 2016)

This place just gets worse with each report I see from my visit here last spring.you still captured it nicely though.


----------



## Rubex (May 18, 2016)

Nice one Lavino


----------



## HughieD (May 19, 2016)

Great shots there Lavino. Yup...going down hill fast sadly.


----------



## lonewolf (May 20, 2016)

Great shots, such a shame about the state though!


----------



## Lars. (May 20, 2016)

Nice pictures. It's a shame about the condition of that place.


----------



## adenton (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi
Thanks for the update photos. I went there on a visit to the UK in April 2016 and as I was on my own I wasn't game enough to go inside. Didn't know if there was some undesirables living in there. Just took some rather dull looking photos through the door quickly. I have a number of great grandparents buried in the graveyard and the head stones are all in reasonably good condition for 18/19th century. 

Great shame. Thanks again

Andrew


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Its a shame it's going downhill so quickly, glad you got to document it when you did. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

